# Rbp Raised The Right Way



## Black Pearl Aquatics (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi folks. I just had my store display tank of RBP breed last night. There are 9 adults being overcrowded in a 120RR tank. It is plumbed to the sump and has a large koralia for water movement. My friend, who previously owned them said that they were getting dark and ready to breed. I blew off his prediction. I noticed this morning that they had clipped the stems on the large tropical lily and beat the snot out of each other! Strange, I thought as I fed them. It took me several more hours to spot the thousands of eggs!

Anyways, after finding a disappointing amount of information I came here to ask questions.

First lets go over my water parameters

Temp 78-79 deg F
pH 6.3
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 40ppm
Alkalinity 4 dKH

Question #1

When is the ideal time to separate the hatchlings from their parents?

Question #2

What are the recommended water parameters for P. Nattereri fry?


----------



## josh1 (Oct 20, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Answer #1

Separate the hatchlings as soon as they come out of their egg. Or as fast as possible. It wont take long for your red belly's to eat the hatchlings.

Answer #2

No nitrite, as low nitrate as possible. Ph, GH and KH aint that important, as long as they are balanced. Ofc it wont be good if the PH is something ridiculess as PH 10 or something.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Suk them out with a gravel siphon as soon as they hatch and wiggle into gravel. As for water raising them. Use the parents water for frequent waterchanges. With all the freshwater going in and out of parents tank will keep them in spawning mode. Have bbs ready when the Orange is gone from fry.yoke sac used up.


----------

